# How much roadway way can you plow in an hour?



## Spokaneplow (Oct 7, 2011)

How much roadway way can you plow in an hour?

Wondering when you bid an HOA standard 30' wide streets, how many linear feet can you clear in an hour?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Everything you got to plow. What distance do you have?


----------



## Spokaneplow (Oct 7, 2011)

Was wondering what others used as an estimate for Roadway/HOA bids..

Ie. How many feet do you use to calculate bids..

HOA Roadway 30 feet wide... 10,000 linear feet = 4 passes with 7.5 Plow or 40,000 sq feet plowed of streets only

Do you calculate the same as a parking at approx 1 acre per hour?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Better make that at least 6 passes your not going to be able to take full bites. At 5 mph that's about 30,000 ft.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

yup agreed. no way you can do that in 4 passes. I did a 35' wide road with a 9.2' boss v plow and it took me about 4.5 passes to clear that road. You have to remember your probably only using about 3/4 of the blade at most. Is it 10k one way or 10k there and back. IF your looking at 10k there and back, thats 2 miles of road you have to plow, your probably looking at like 45 minutes or so to plow that.


----------



## Cam.at.Heritage (Feb 1, 2011)

bristolturf;1329204 said:


> I did a 35' wide road with a 9.2' boss v plow and it took me about 4.5 passes...


I assume you actually mean 5 passes?...now sure how you do half a pass??

OK, I have never done roads only but here is how I would have calculated it.

10,000 feet x 5 Passes = 50,000 feet (10 Miles)
10 Miles @ 15 mph = 40 mins 
40 mins (+ any misc. hard parts, i.e. Cul-de-sacs) x hourly rate = 1 Million Dollars...haha

+ Salt if they want that..... but only two passes for that.


----------



## wnwniner (Nov 16, 2010)

Depends on what type of truck you use. I plow with an 8' straight blade for the city on a regular 4x4. I can get a normal roadway, curb to curb (22-24' wide) pretty quick-I think you can can get 15 MPH as long as there are not a lot of cars parked on the street. Also assumes your pushing not too much snow-not a foot of heavy wet stuff. 
Courts take about 15 mins IMO-I have to work around driveways, fire hydrants and MB's. I can get 3-4 courts in an hour on a cul de sac route.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

yes by 4.5 passes i do mean 5. It took about 4 full blades of plowing then the last past was just barely pushing any snow, maybe 3 feet or so. 

But your figures sound about right. Like wn said, 15 mph is good on a clear open road, but when you get into an area with cars etc. it will slow you down. And in a f350 with a v plow and salter, it does take a while to get those cul-de-sacs done. 15 Minutes per is a good estimate. I usually made like 2 or 3 passes around, pushing the snow IN, then I had to square it off more or less and go back and forth actually pushing the snow at the curb instead of windrowing. Its not like a city dump truck or wheel loader with a 11' wide plow and 11' wing where they can make 2 passes and there done. 

Salting is nice on roads becasue you arent backing up into corners of parking lots etc. I was using a buyers vbox and I usually had it set to about 5 on the spinner and 3 on the auger which was really good for the roads. On roads its usually about 250-400 lbs per lane mile on salt, which would mean on the heavy side your putting down about 225lbs per acre


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you give them a salt price for the whole place? With private roads they will ice up more then public road due to the fact that you don't get as much traffic going through it.


----------

